# Employing a driver?



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Does anybody know how much it would actually cost to employ a driver? The intention is for the driver to be employed by the company – does anybody know how this actually works: I imagine the contract would be with a firm that would supply vehicle plus driver. Does anybody know or have experience of such a firm?

Is it likely then always to be the same vehicle, same driver? And what would be likely working hours? If anybody knows the name of a firm so I could try and research more on the web, that would also be very helpful!

Many thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

So you actually want to hire, not employ? 

If hiring you would do so from one of the limo/town car companies. If you actually want to employ, the driver should be sponsored by the company & drive a car owned by the company.


----------



## ivohk (Jun 4, 2008)

*Employing a family driver?*

We are new to Dubai and are looking for a family driver. Can someone tell me what are the good ways to find one? Is putting up an ad on the Classifield effective?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The best way to employ a driver will be through the classifieds or through word of mouth.
You can also check out notice boards at some supermarkets/clubs

I do believe if they are working for you, you must sponsor them (as you would a housemaid)


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Thank you for your replies.

I would be interested to know, whether instead of buying a car, it might be more worthwhile to take out a contract with a car hire firm that includes a driver. Elphaba, you mention limo/town car companies - do you have any names that I could try looking-up, to see if I can get more information on what kind of service exists and perhaps an idea of cost?

Thank you very much,


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

maryos said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I would be interested to know, whether instead of buying a car, it might be more worthwhile to take out a contract with a car hire firm that includes a driver. Elphaba, you mention limo/town car companies - do you have any names that I could try looking-up, to see if I can get more information on what kind of service exists and perhaps an idea of cost?
> 
> Thank you very much,


Try goggling "thrifty car rental". Based on what I have heard , this one is most popular in Dubai.


----------

